# Heredity of Personality Type: type of your mother, father and yours? grandparents?



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Mostly guessing:

Mum: ISFJ
Dad: INFP? Though its hard to say

Oldest brother: ESFP
Older Brother ISFP
Younger Brother: ESTP

Maternal Grandmother: xSTJ
Maternal Grandfather: ISFP (Didnt know him well but according to my mother my brother is a lot like him)

Paternal Grandmother: INFJ (Most of our differences seem to be a result of the generation gap).
Paternal Grandfather: ESTP (According to my Paternal Grandmother he was a lot like my younger brother)

2nd Uncle: INFP
2nd Aunty: ENTP (not blood related but we used to get on real well until she stopped talking to me).

I don't know the rest of my family well enough but for the most part my mother side seems to be sensors where as my fathers side seem to be about half sensor/intuitive. On top of that it seems like we have more feelers than thinkers... I think we need more ENTx in our family.


----------



## AshtonElaine (Sep 18, 2011)

ESFJ (mother) + INTJ (father) = INFJ (me) and ISFJ (sister)
All of our types are very strong. I find it surprising that my sister differs from my mother only by E/I and I differ from my father only by T/F. So my sister is exactly my mother but with my father's "I" and I am exactly my father but with my mother's "F". 

In my family, my sister and I get our letters directly from my father or mother (example: neither of us are P's because our parents are both J's). I can't help but wonder if this is the way things usually are or if we are an exception. Do you think it's common for a child of, say, two INFJs to be an ESTP? Or even to have two or three letters that do not come from their parents?


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

My Mom is ISTJ, my real Dad INFJ. I definitely seem to have inherited his personality, as I did not know him growing up but was told by everyone that knew him that I was "just like him." 

The family I grew up in is ISTJ mom, ENTP dad, brothers ENTP, ESFJ, and guessing: ISTP. My only sister is ISTJ, like my mom, and I always used to feel a little hurt because they had such an easy understanding between them, while my mom and I have had to fight and struggle to build one. Growing up I struggled to understand the S members of the family, mostly failing. I had a great time with my step-dad and youngest brother (both ENTP).

I did not know my paternal grandparents at all. My maternal grandma was ISFJ, and was the most understanding person I have ever known. My Mom's Dad I have wondered about a lot. he was definitely Introverted, terrible temper, kept many secrets. I'm thinking possibly INFP because he wasn't much of a judger. He didn't understand my grandmother well at all, but he always used to feel a great affinity for me, and say we were a lot alike.


----------



## Celtic Dreams (Sep 7, 2011)

AshtonElaine said:


> ESFJ (mother) + INTJ (father) = INFJ (me) and ISFJ (sister)
> All of our types are very strong. I find it surprising that my sister differs from my mother only by E/I and I differ from my father only by T/F. So my sister is exactly my mother but with my father's "I" and I am exactly my father but with my mother's "F".
> 
> In my family, my sister and I get our letters directly from my father or mother (example: neither of us are P's because our parents are both J's). I can't help but wonder if this is the way things usually are or if we are an exception. Do you think it's common for a child of, say, two INFJs to be an ESTP? Or even to have two or three letters that do not come from their parents?


I think our personalities are partly heredity but also partly fitting into our family situations. We may adjust our thinking to fit in better, or to rebel, or just absorb it from our surroundings and training. For instance, I think I was really more INTP as a little girl, much less of a feeler, much more curious about the world. My F got stronger as I got older and was hurt a lot by people, and my J I think got stronger because of so much religious training. Still as an adult, though I really do relate to INFJ, my "J" and my "F" are not anywhere near as strongly manifested as my I and N.


----------



## AshtonElaine (Sep 18, 2011)

I have been unable to come to a conclusion about how much of our personality we are born with and how much we learn - the classic nature vs. nurture argument. I think at a young age I was scared into being an I - my mother is an E so she is/was very dominant over me. I am not sure if I am an "I" because my dad is, or because my thoughts/feelings were stifled by my mother's (who was a stay-at-home mom and had the most influence on me as a young child). When I went to college I became very much an "E" due to my attempt to fit into social situations and make a lot of friends. I know that this was caused by my environment and that really, I am an "I". Inherently, I am an "I", but I don't know if this is the way I would be now if I had been raised in a different environment.


----------



## Marshmallow Moo (Sep 19, 2011)

This is difficult. 
Mother's father = ESFP
Mother's mother = ISFJ (I never knew her very well, I'm guessing)

Father's father = ESTJ
Father's mother = INFP

Father = ISTP
Mother = ESFJ

Sister = ENFJ
Me = INTP

I'm guessing the N trait skipped a generation and ended up in my sister and me, though it could only come from my father's mother. I am like my Father minus the S trait and like his mother minus the F trait. My sister is like my mother minus the S trait but not much like anyone else. I don't know if there is a specific correlation.


----------



## You Sir Name (Aug 18, 2011)

My mom is an xNTJ, my dad is an ESTJ, I am an INFP, and my brother is an INFJ. 
(I can't tell what my little brother is)


----------



## Blind boxer (Sep 12, 2011)

My mother is an INTJ.

I guess that my father is an ESFP.

My mother's mother (who is the only of my grandparents i know)...not sure actually...sensing preference, not objective, introvert...maybe ISFP, maybe ISFJ

I'm still unsure about my type, but i might be either an INTP, or an INFJ in dom-ter loop.

I took a lot from my mother, but there are also some differences between us.We can understand each other pretty well, and each of us seems to cover some of the blind spots the other might have.
Me and my father are just two different planets...we are different in almost every aspect.

Looking from the other posts, it seems that type is just random, not hereditary.


----------



## Minstrel (Nov 6, 2011)

Mom=ESFJ
Dad=ISFJ
Brother=ISFJ

Me=INTJ
There are many household conflicts. The only reason I still live in this house is so I can leech off for 4 more years.


----------



## Cerebro (Jul 30, 2011)

Never really knew my grandparents. Neither of my parents had positive relationships with their parents, so we were quite distant.

ENTJ (dad) + ISFJ (mom) = INFJ (me) + EXFP (identical twin brother) + ENFJ (older sister)


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

ESTJ mother + INTJ father= INFP(me). My sister is INFJ. 

Mother side: ESFJ (grandmother) + ES??(grandfather)=ESTJ(my mother)

Father side: I_FJ(grandmother) + ES??(grandfather)=INTJ(my father)


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

My biological father is an INTP.
I believe my biological mother is an ENFP but this is speculation based on secondhand information.

I believe my maternal grandfather is INxP. I did not know my maternal grandmother.

I am not sure about my paternal grandmother, and I did not know my paternal grandfather.

I believe that to some extent personality is hereditary.


----------



## readerwriterpoet (Sep 19, 2012)

Mom (ESFJ) + Dad (ESFP) = Me (INFP) and Brother (I?FJ)

Mom's Parents:
Mom (?S?J)
Dad (????) He died when my mom was 18, so... I'm guessing XSTX

Dad's Parents:
Mom (ISFJ)
Dad (ISTX)

So much S... D: 

but esfj moms really suck. ugh

*X denotes split
*? denotes unknown/indeterminable


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

i think my dad's some sort of STJ
we don't get on very well
it's like we have completely different personalities
we are like polar opposites with a few things in common
but i have no idea for mum
she seems to be an S 
and she seems to be a perceiver
maybe ESFP or ESTP
i'm not too sure


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Me - INFJ
Sister - ESFP

Mom - INFJ
Maternal Grandfather - ENFJ
Maternal Grandmother - ISTJ

Dad - ESTJ
Paternal Grandfather - ESFJ
Paternal Grandmother - ESTJ

All of my grandparents' types are my own guesses, with the exception of my paternal grandfather, whose type my dad confirmed. Immediate family's types are confirmed.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Mom: INTJ
Dad: ISTJ
Brother: INFJ
Me: ESTP
Grandma: ESFJ?
Grandpa: ESTJ?
Cousin: ISFJ


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Me: INTJ
brother: ESTP
Dad: INTJ
Mom: ESFJ

Dad's dad: IXTJ
Dad's mom: EXFP

Mom's dad: XXTP
Mom's mom: ESFJ

Looking at my aunts, uncles, and cousins, Te/Fi runs heavy on my dad's side and Ti/Fe runs heavy on my mom's.


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

My grandfather is a classic 5w4 INTP, all of his genes skipped a generation and went straight to me. Everyone else in the family is SJ with a couple SPs


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

My mother I know is an INFJ because I got her to take the K2C test (she didn't mind) and she seems to fit the personality profiles nicely. My brother is definitely an ESFP, a social butterfly. With my father I'm leaning towards ISTP though I'm not so certain about his type. So...

Me: INTP
Father: ISTx
Mother: INFJ
Brother: ESFP

I'm skeptical about whether anything in personality is that heritable outside your preferences for processing information (Intuition vs Sensing).


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't know my father and his parents, but seems like my mother could be an ISFx, but I'm leaning more towards J.

Grandparents from mother's side:

Grandpa - Ix(leaning towards S)TJ
Grandma - x(leaning towards E or ambivert, but not sure)SFJ

None of them have taken the test, but these are my observations.

So yeah, if I'm correct, my N, if inherited, is possibly coming from papa.


----------



## theft23 (Feb 10, 2014)

Mom- ENFP, possibly INFP with the former being more likely
Dad- ENTP who oozes tertiary Fe therefore often comes across as a feeling type
Grandfather (maternal)- ESFP
Brother- ESTP or ESFP putting up an ESTP front
Grandmother (maternal)- ESFJ
Grandmother (paternal)- Dead before my time, ENFP based on what I've heard about her
Granfather (paternal)- Met him maybe once, currently dead, rarely spoken of, ESTJ perhaps but that's a shot in the dark basically


----------



## BabyJane (Jul 5, 2013)

Mom: ESFP 7w6
Father: XSFX 6
Grandmother: ENTJ 3
Sister: INFP 4w3
Cousin: INTP 3w4
Uncles: ISFP, ISTJ


----------



## Corny Puns (Apr 4, 2014)

ISFJ (Father) + INFJ (Mother) = ENTP (Me), ESTP (Brother), ESTJ (Sister), INFJ (Sister), ISTP (Sister), INFP (Sister)


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I never got to meet either set of grand parents.

Mother: ISFJ

Father: ISTJ


----------



## MariaAntonia (Apr 4, 2014)

Father (ENFP) + Mother (ISTJ) = Me (INFP).

I have the same mindset with my dad on a lot of things, obviously, but he is sooo extroverted. My mom is very introverted, so we connect on that level. 

I am more rational than my dad, but more idealistic than my mom. The result is that I am in the middle of two extremes.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

ESFJ Grandmother + ISTJ Grandfather = ENFP Dad
INFJ Grandmother + ESTP Grandfather = ISFJ Mother
ISFJ Mother + ENFP Dad = Unknown Me...


----------



## Andmed (Feb 24, 2013)

My father is ENTP and my mother is INFJ. My grandparents (my mother's parents) are ISTJ and ISFJ. I do not know my paternal grandparents.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

DAD- ISTP
MOM- ISFJ

Me- INTP
Sister- INFP


----------



## circaea (Aug 29, 2013)

Dad- INFJ
Mom- ISTJ
Me- INFP
Eldest bro- ENFP
Second bro- IxxP


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

I warn you right now, the extent to which my family is aware of MBTI's _existence_, even, is minimal. So they haven't actually taken the test and this is me typing them from my knowledge. Which is probably better than a test's, actually, or at least the online ones. 

Anyway. 

My Dad's definitely on the ISTJ side. He's _always_ on about responsibility and suchlike, and loves talking about his youth, and loves talking about family maxims, and is excessively organized...

My mom...I alternate a bit, between ISTJ and ISFJ. Definitely emphasizing the I, in any event, but...yeah, now that I think on it ISTJ. Definitely ISTJ. Even her judgementality could be described as a Te-Fi thing. 

My brother: ISTJ again! 

Me: INxP--thinking INFP at this point, somehow, although I suppose I actually do have all my parents' functions, just in a different order. XD

I'm not as sure about my grandparents' types. I will get back to you on those...


----------



## Eagle9615 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not sure about my grandparents on either side of the family.

Mom- ENFJ
Dad- ISTJ
Brother- ENFP
Me- INTJ


----------



## o_canard (Oct 7, 2013)

Mother: INFJ. Father: INTP. Me: INTJ. Sister: INFJ.

Fun fact...Boyfriend: ISFJ.


----------



## Lurianar (Apr 17, 2013)

INFJ mom + ESTJ dad = INTP with an ENTP brother

IxTP grandpa + ISFJ grandma = INFJ mom

ESTJ (or so I think from what I heard of him) grandpa + ESxJ grandma = ESTJ dad, but he have an ENFJ sister, an ENTP brother, another ENFP brother and one last INTJ brother.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Dad- ISTP
Mom- ISFJ
Grandpa-ESTJ


----------



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

ISFJ mom + INTP dad = INTP me

ESFP grandma + ExTJ grandpa = ISFJ mom + ENFP(???) aunt

Not sure about my dad's side.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Mom: ISXJ (I really can't tell if she's a Thinker or a Feeler)

Dad: ISTJ

Grandparents: ???? No idea. All but one died before I was born. However, I do suspect my maternal grandmother is an ESFJ.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Me: INFJ
Father: INTJ
Mother: ISFJ
Sister: I have no clue


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

ISFJ Mother. INFJ Father.

The SFJ/NFJ traits managed to rub off on me and hide my true sadistic INTP nature for a while.


----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

ENTP grandma + ISTJ grandpa = INTJ mum

ESTJ grandpa + ISFJ grandma = ESFP dad

ESFP dad + INTJ mum = INFJ me, INTP brother, ENFP brother

:happy:


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

ESFJ (mom) + INTJ (dad) = INFJ (me)


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

ESTJ (Dad) + ISFJ (Mom) = INFP (me), ESTP, and ISFP.

INTJ (paternal grandfather) + ENFJ (paternal grandmother) = INTJ, ESxP, ExTJ, ESTP, ISTP, ESTJ (Dad), ENTJ, ENFJ, and ESFP. (They have nine children.)

ESTJ (maternal grandfather) + INFJ (maternal grandmother) = ISFJ (Mom) and ISTP.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

ESFJ (mom) + ENTP (dad) = INFJ (me) (my brothers are ENTP (oldest sibling) and ENFP (older sibling))

No clue what grandparents types could be to be honest.


----------



## ColdWindsRising (Feb 11, 2016)

Haha, not sure there is a link in my case.

(All these typings are guesses, except for my own)

ISTJ,5 (mother) + ENTP,3 (father) = INFP,4 (me)

ESFJ,6 (mother's mother) + INTP,5 (mother's father) = ISTJ,5 (mother)

ESFJ,2 (father's mother) + ?,9 (father's father) = ENTP,3 (father)


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

ISTJ (dad) + ISFJ (mom) = INFJ (me), ENFP (brother), and ESFJ (sister) 

ENTJ (paternal grandfather) + ISTJ (paternal grandmother) = INFP (uncle), ESTJ (uncle), ISTJ (dad), ESTP (uncle), ENTJ (aunt), ESFP (aunt)

ESFJ (maternal grandfather) + INFJ (maternal grandmother) = ENFP (aunt) + ISFJ (mom)


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

The blood relations on the side of my family (maternal) that I know anything about don't have much in common with me type-wise. I wouldn't want them any other way though, the list of people below are the perfect family for me personally.

Mum: Unbelievably obvious (in the best possible way...) ISFJ E9

Nan: ESFJ, E6 or E2.

Grandad: ESFJ or ESFP; 6w7

Half-sister: Obvious ESFJ, E6 or E2.

Great Aunt on grandad's side: ENFJ, obvious 2w3. Her daughter: IxFJ, E6 or E9.

Great Aunt on nan's side: Obvious ESxP, 7w8 or 8w7.


----------



## guacamole (Jun 26, 2016)

MOM - ESTJ
DAD - ESFJ
GMA - INFP
GPA - ENFJ
TWIN BRO - ISTJ
ME - ENFP
OTHER BRO - ESTP 
really everyone in my fam is so different.


----------



## Then (Oct 1, 2014)

ENFJ (mom) + ISTP (Dad) = INFJ (me), INTJ (older brother)
INFJ (maternal grandmother) + ESTP (maternal grandfather)= ENFJ (mom), ESTJ (uncle), ENTP (uncle
INFP (paternal grandmother) + ENTJ (paternal grandfather) = ISTP (dad), ESFP (uncle), INXP (uncle)


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ISFJ (mom) + ENTJ (dad) = ENTP (me), ISTJ (brother)

Maternal side:
ISFJ + ISFJ = ISFJ

Paternal side:
ENTP + ENTP = ENTJ


----------



## Kallista (Jun 27, 2016)

My maternal grandparents I would guess are ESTJ (Gramma) and EXFP (Grandpa) No idea for the other set. 

My mom is ESFJ. My dad is INTP. I am ISFJ and my brother is ENTP. Strangely, people have always said I am exactly like my dad and my brother is exactly like my mom probably because of the classic introvert vs extrovert behaviour.


----------



## verajessa (Apr 26, 2016)

ENTJ (mother) + ISFJ (father)= ENFP
ISTJ (maternal grandpa) + ESFJ (maternal grandma) = ENTJ (mother)
ESTP (paternal grandpa) + ENFJ (paternal grandma) = ISFJ (father)

What's really interesting is that there's at least one trait that was different from the set of parents. For example, my whole immediate family is made up of J's, and i somehow became a P... maybe because all the really assertive & organized J positions were taken so I naturally became a P to balance out the already dominating family members of leaders. My mom ended up have the N function rather than the S like her parents. My mom was raised by multiple adults since she lived in a house of several elders, other than her parents, so she was influenced by many people. My dad ended up being introverted unlike his parents. My dad also had three brothers who were mostly extroverted, which may have influenced him to take on a different role. I feel like it depends on family dynamics.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

*MOTHER TYPE + FATHER TYPE = YOUR TYPE*
ISTJ + __TP (probably INTP) = INFP

*MOTHER SIDE:
GRANDPA TYPE + GRANDMA TYPE = YOUR MOTHER TYPE*
ISTJ? + ESFP = ISTJ 

*FATHER SIDE:
GRANDPA TYPE + GRANDMA TYPE = YOUR FATHER TYPE*
probably an E, but otherwise not sure + __FJ (probably an N) = INTP?

While I do think we are born with our basic personality I don't think there's a clear pattern of types being passed down


----------



## BelladonnaPoe (May 26, 2016)

Personally speaking, I don't think types are hereditary. But, I think this will be fun. 


Please write your formula:
ISTJ + INTJ = INTJ

MOTHER SIDE:
INTJ + INFJ = ISTJ

FATHER SIDE:
ESTJ + ISTP = INTJ


Take it in what sense thou wilt.


----------



## TheSunWay (Jun 8, 2013)

I once made my mom take the MB test, where she was typed as an ENFJ, which I think is probably just right. My dad is possibly a ISFP or ISFJ.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

MOTHER TYPE + FATHER TYPE = YOUR TYPE
ISFJ + ESTP = INFP*

GRANDPA TYPE + GRANDMA TYPE = YOUR MOTHER TYPE
MOTHER SIDE:
ISTx + ESFJ = ISFJ

FATHER SIDE:
GRANDPA TYPE + GRANDMA TYPE = YOUR FATHER TYPE
ESTP* + ISFJ = ESTP

*Uncertain


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

Mother (ISFJ) + Father (ENTJ) = Me (ISXJ) and Brother (ISFP)

Grandmother (ESFJ) + Grandfather (ISXP) = Mother (ISFJ) 

I didn't know my grandparents on my dads side very well but from what I remember of them I'd say ESFJ and ISTJ.


----------



## Implode (Jun 3, 2017)

*MOTHER TYPE + FATHER TYPE = YOUR TYPE*
INFP + ENTP = INFP [My sister is an INFJ, my brother is an ISTP and my youngest bro is an INFP as well]

*MOTHER SIDE:
GRANDPA TYPE + GRANDMA TYPE = YOUR MOTHER TYPE*
ExxP + INFJ = INFP

*FATHER SIDE:
GRANDPA TYPE + GRANDMA TYPE = YOUR FATHER TYPE*
IxTJ + ESTJ = ENTP


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I already know!! Like for real.

Mother: enfp
Father: istp
Brother: enfp
Sister: isfp
Sister: intj
Grandmother: istj
Grandfather: estp
Me: stfu


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

It's not equals. So that equation will always be false. Please change your formula.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

And how can you even compute this? 

Istp
+ enfp
-------------
Stfu

It would be equals to 
Ambivert 
Ambivert 
Ambivert 
Perceiver 


Omg!!!!!! XD It's accurate!!!!! 


Hory crappppp your formula is accurate!! XD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

My father formula:

Istj
+ estp
---------------
Ambivert s t ambivert 


Make fucking sense.. Awesome


----------

